# Efficient Networks Speedstream 5200 USB DSL modem

## kandresen

Hello all,

I am trying to connect to the Internet trough the USB connector on my Efficient Network Speedstream 5200 DSL modem, instead of the Network connector. (I intend to use the network card only for the internal network.)

I am however not getting too far as the kernel options for adding USB DSL modem support seem to be disabled:

genkernel --menuconfig all

Device Drivers -> USB Support -> USB DSL modem support

does not go anywhere - it simply return me to the USB Support menu.

What do I need to do to get the DSL modem options available that I need for connecting to the Internet by USB?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kandresen,

You need Networking -> Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (EXPERIMENTAL)

to be able to select items under USB DSL modem support.

----------

## kandresen

Thank you for your help NeddySeagoon,

I have compiled the kernel now with the options you mentioned, and that worked, but the modem did not respond. I however while searching for information about my DSL modem ran into some interesting information telling me that I could use a firmware upgrade to make a Router out of my Modem, which went successful, but had me struggle a little to get back online... Now I guess I am not looking for USB DSL connection anymore but only USB Network...

To convert the Version xxx-E240-xxx of the Efficient Networks Speedstream DSL modem versions 5100,5200,5400, and 5500, to router follow the instructions at:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article.php?cat=modem&id=84&pagenumber=1

The manual link does not work anymore, but you may use the following link for Efficient Networks/Siemens

http://kb.efficient.com/display/1n/index.asp?c=&cpc=&cid=&r=0.4856226

Now, I only need to get the USB Network card in the Router working...

----------

